# Making Goat Milk Taste Better



## riverpaws (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a problem I'd like to share and have your opinion on. Any help is much appreciated.

I have a 3 year old Nigerian Doe. It is my first year having goats, and I want to use the milk from this doe. She just kidded (kids are two wees old), and I have begun milking her. I can't drink cows milk and was really excited to try the goat milk. There are two problems: it tastes absolutely awful, worse than the store bought stuff which is bad enough and which I heard didn't taste anything like raw goats milk. The other problems is that I am hesitant to change her feed as her stool is already a bit clumped.

She gets alfalfa, a little grass, and some barley. The reason for the alfalfa and barley is that she is a bit underweight (probably body condition score 2). I didn't understand that I needed to feed her anything but grass hay, but have since learned differently and I am trying to at least keep her weight the same during lactation. I would really like to pick up her weight, but not sure this is possible where she is producing milk? 

Anyway, she basically has free choice alfalfa, and I am giving her about a quart a day of barley.

She is not IN with my buck, but she is near his pen....I know this can contribute, but my buck really doesn't smell too bad now because he is young.

The milk tastes a little bitter and definitely goaty. I have to drink this milk, and am wondering how to get it to taste better because if it is enough to make me gag. I chill it immediately after I milk it but that does not help. 

Could the alfalfa be the problem? She does get a little turn out, but it is mostly jut grass in the yard that she eats. Probably a few weeds here and there. I don't feel like I can change her diet much because of the already clumped stool...not sure what to do there.

She gets free choice dairy goat loose minerals, and baking soda.

Let me know if there is any other information that would be helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You may still have a bit of colostrum in the milk. I don't see anything with her feed that should cause issues. Ours get fed mainly grass hay with some alfalfa and a sweet feed. I've fed alfalfa and corn before and had ok milk so don't think that would be your issue.


----------



## riverpaws (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply!!! I had heard that colostrum is yellow? Is that true? Her milk is white, no yellow in it. Would you necessarily be able to see it? How long until I can be sure there is no colostrum in it?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You won't necessarily be able to see it as there will be very little colostrum in it at this point. I've been told 2 weeks and we usually start milking about then and haven't had any issue. I know the colostrum will give it a nasty bitter goaty taste. Yours just may need a little longer. I would keep milking and tasting to see when it gets better. 

Someone had a thread on here a while back about nasty tasting milk and it was suggested to feed them pine needles? Just make sure you don't get any from a Ponderosa pine as they are toxic to goats.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Another common culprit of poor milk taste is a copper deficiency. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## riverpaws (Mar 7, 2014)

Would an upset rumen play a part in it? I am assuming the clumping stool means she has an upset rumen? Could that have anything to do with the odd taste?

Everfree--would she have a copper deficiency if I am giving her free choice loose minerals?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I know that mastitis can cause bitter milk, but it's probably colostrum as kccjer said.... putting raw acv in their water helps balance out the milk flavors, so you could try that too. Plus it'll prevent mastitis.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I had the same issue with a Lamancha and Lamancha cross I had. I tried everything that was mentioned on here, not one thing changed the nasty tasting milk. I think sometimes it's just genetics, I hope for your sake it's not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First, I would have a fecal done to include coccidia. Then treat appropriately. 

The other thing is copper deficiency. 

She really should be at the end of the colostrum taste but there are some that go beyond 2 weeks. But the things above should be done. Especially since she has clumpy poo and underweight.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with Ksalvagano.


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

One of our first two does had colostrum in her milk for just under a month. I feel your pain! We were so disappointed. I tried to play it off like it didn't taste so bad because I was so determined to drink the milk, lol. I made my family take a gulp everyday to see if the taste improved...it was like administering medicine. The milk was so bitter, yuck! BUT it did improve daily and eventually went away and tasted sweet and creamy like a NDs milk is supposed to taste. Hopefully this is the case with your doe, don't panic just yet. The last doe we bought had that bitter colostrum taste for over two weeks as well. 

Of course if it doesn't improve I would try the other suggestions! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

In addition to the above recommendations how long is it taking you to milk? What's your milking procedure? The longer the milk goes without chilling the nastier it will taste. Keep milking her while the colostrum works it's way out of her system. This will improve your technique and decrease milking time while equals the best tasting milk.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree...copper bolusing was what my doe needed for bad tasting milk....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> In addition to the above recommendations how long is it taking you to milk? What's your milking procedure? The longer the milk goes without chilling the nastier it will taste. Keep milking her while the colostrum works it's way out of her system. This will improve your technique and decrease milking time while equals the best tasting milk.


I don't find this to be the case at all. It probably takes my hubby an hour to milk and then another 10 minutes....yeah he's slow. . .and my milk is good

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## riverpaws (Mar 7, 2014)

I bring her to the barn, and clean her udders, then proceed with the milking. It probably takes me about 30 minutes and then back into the house and it goes in the freezer.

Okay, so forgive my ignorance, but would "taking a fecal" just involve bringing some of her poo to the vet?

Thank you all for your great responses and suggestions!! They are greatly appreciated.

We used a pelleted wormer when I wormed a week ago. What has been your experience with this? Have any of you used this, or is it better to use a different wormer? I will take a fecal sample to the vet if that is what is needed, but I am just curious what you use as the feed stores have massive bottles of goat wormer that comes in doses of like 1,000, and we don't need that much.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

kccjer said:


> I don't find this to be the case at all. It probably takes my hubby an hour to milk and then another 10 minutes....yeah he's slow. . .and my milk is good
> 
> Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


Fair enough. I politely agree to disagree. Because my personal experience says otherwise. My first milker had an off taste when I got her home and it was 100% related to not chilling it fast enough.

I expect my milk to taste exceptional, not simply ok or good. I think some goat people get desensitized to their milk's goat taste but I never have. I've had people proudly serve to me their "just like cows" fresh raw goat milk and gagged. Not something I want to do to others.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay, so forgive my ignorance, but would "taking a fecal" just involve bringing some of her poo to the vet?

Yep. That's exactly what it means. But fresh as possible or into the fridge overnight if you can't take it immediately. If you don't do this the eggs hatch and you get an inaccurate worm count. You only need to collect about a tablespoon.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use the positive pellets after birthing, and then 10 days later if she isn't showing a worm issue. I also use the fir meadows deworming as well. I also use Valbalzen for a heavy worm load, and ivomec plus as well.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad you brought this up as I have an ND with the same issue...think I'll give copper and keep checking the taste daily...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> Fair enough. I politely agree to disagree. Because my personal experience says
> 
> . I think some goat people get desensitized to their milk's goat taste but I never have.


That's ok. I'm just giving my experience same as you are. I am not "desensitized" tho cause I can tell if our milk is "off" at all. I think my milk is "exceptional" also. If my milk tastes "goaty" at all I gag on it. Different points of view and different methods. ..that's what this forum is about: all of us sharing our experiences and learning from others

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I had an issue last year with milk going nasty in a few days, so I finally checked my fridge and it is NOT getting cold enough, there really is something to the getting it cold (not cool) but cold really fast. I like to put my half gallon mason jars in ice water after I milk, then I have wonderful milk for days. Just a note to everyone, check your fridge for proper temp.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

It sounds like your feeding is right on, so I doubt that would be the problem. Is she drinking enough water? I think I would put a bit of ACV, (raw, unfiltered, organic), in her water. It could be the colostrum for sure, in which case the taste will improve soon. I give my girls a small treat every day, like 1/2 a carrot, 1/4 of an apple, or a banana peel, and that seems to contribute to delicious milk, too. Our milk is not cooled down immediately nor packed in ice, or put in the freezer and it's sweet and creamy. People who taste if for the first time are amazed at how wonderful it is, and always ask for more. (Takes us about 30 minutes to get it in the house and into the fridge.) I understand some people feel differently about this issue, but this is how it is here on our farm and in our experience. So, depending on your goats, your tastes and preferences, the cooling factor may or may not be an issue. It sounds like you are doing everything right, though, and it's probably the colostrum. Let us know how it goes, ok?


----------



## giddysmom (Mar 12, 2014)

*bad tasting milk*

last year I had a first time freshener doe whose milk also tasted awful. She ate the same feed, minerals and hay as my other two. Their milk was good. I don't keep a buck, no mastitis, and I checked my pasture for plants that might affect milk. I sterilize equipment and jars daily and also ice bath milk immediately from milking. never could figure it out. I gave up milking her that year. This year her milk is delicious! Friends say best ever and lick insides of jar! no changes that I know of. So it doesn't have to be the same each year. I did some research though after the fact and vitamin b deficiency can result in yucky milk. There is a simple test I read of but haven't tried: give 1 tbsp. active yeast (not quick rise) per day in a treat like pb or something if milk improves bingo it was vitamin b (cobalt) deficiency. keep feeding yeast 1 tsp per day. ps Fiasco farms recommends diamond yeast supplement I am getting ready to start using this, maybe it will help you?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

lovinglife said:


> I had an issue last year with milk going nasty in a few days, so I finally checked my fridge and it is NOT getting cold enough, there really is something to the getting it cold (not cool) but cold really fast. I like to put my half gallon mason jars in ice water after I milk, then I have wonderful milk for days. Just a note to everyone, check your fridge for proper temp.


Absolutely agree with this one!(not necessarily the "get it cold FAST" part) If your fridge temp is off and not cool enough it will cause your milk to go bad quickly. I have that problem with people messing with my settings occassionally.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

It never hurts to get it cold fast, the longer it is warm the faster things that are naturally in the milk can grow. Just saying, never hurts to cool as soon as you can. I not saying to milk in a pan sitting in an ice bath, which I have heard of people doing, just a thought.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

A vitamin be shot might be needed also.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

The warmer the milk, the faster the bacteria grows, the faster you will have "off" milk. Grade A dairies have to have their milk below 45 degrees in two hours.


----------



## riverpaws (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you all very much for the help! Topi's milk is now what I thought it would be! I don't know what it was (other than maybe still some colostrum as was mentioned here), but she just suddenly changed the taste of her milk.

I am letting her graze less too, which maybe has something to do with it. She is getting strictly alfalfa hay and barley now.

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, allowing for grazing will change the taste of the milk too. I remember getting milk from the cow dairy down the road and in the spring when they first let cows out on grass the milk was NASTY! And, when they brought them in from pasture and put them on dry lot feed in the fall....it was NASTY again! LOL You eventually get use to the taste.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have some dairy does that I can drink their milk at 1 week post kidding and others who make me wait 3-4 weeks! Colostrum and white blood cells can change the taste right after kidding. Vitamin C added to the diet can help reduce any inflammation in the udder caused by the hormone flush. 

Give it another week or so and taste it again.

Colostrum from younger does can be white or very light colored.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> I have some dairy does that I can drink their milk at 1 week post kidding and others who make me wait 3-4 weeks! Colostrum and white blood cells can change the taste right after kidding. Vitamin C added to the diet can help reduce any inflammation in the udder caused by the hormone flush.
> 
> Give it another week or so and taste it again.
> 
> Colostrum from younger does can be white or very light colored.


You know lottsagoats I was wondering about that with my 1st freshener Bella. It was white, looked good, but YUCK... My season does all had yellow looking colostrum, so I was confused... The milk is fine now, but yep had to wait a couple weeks.. I am guessing it will be the same with my Nubian.....


----------



## Landofsojourning (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a Lamancha first freshener, that has had almost consistently bitter milk.(every now and then I can drink it) She is on the same diet as my 2 ND (whose milk is great). We had a fecal done about a month ago, which was positive for strongyles & tapes, so I gave her moxidectin & strongid (not at the same time), she has had a copper bolus, I have drenched her with baking soda (also offer free choice, along with FC minerals), I have given her b12, a complex mineral paste high in cobalt, etc. daily probios, have tested her for mastitis and am still getting bitter milk. Her milk is very foamy and almost has a translucent look to it. She eats her grain most of the time during the night, but doesn't eat much of her morning feedin, she does eat a good amount of the peanut hay I give them. Any other ideas? Is it possible she'll be better on the next go around, or should I cull her? :GAAH:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know if there is anything to it or not, but in looking up some info for someone else, I came across a thread on a different forum that pointed to lack of cobalt for bitter tasting milk. I have no clue how to give more cobalt, where you find it, etc. If you are wanting milk for drinking and her milk isn't good and you've exhausted all the options...I would personally cull her. You'll only have a bigger feed bill, get more attached to her and only a slight possibility that next time will be better.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Or use her to feed bottle babies. I may end up doing that with my one doe....


----------



## Landofsojourning (Feb 24, 2014)

We are mixing her milk with cows milk & feeding it to the bottle babies, my only concern was if it is a deficiency, will it stunt the babies?


----------



## lrssvldh (Feb 24, 2014)

Not sure if this was mentioned before, but we also had a similar issue with a few of our does and we put baking soda on top of their feed for about a week and that helped a ton! It acts as a ph balancer which could be a contributor to bad tasting milk. We now offer baking soda free choice as well and haven't had any more issues with "funky milk". We wait at least a week to try milk from new mommas and also have goat mineral free choice that has the proper amount of copper. Otherwise we feed similar to you - free choice sudan and weed hay, alfalfa at night, sweet feed with rolled barley and boss for a milk stand grain, and a 16% protein pellet in the mornings. 


Havilah Goat Dairy (with Veldhuizen Cheese)
Artisan Cheese Makers 

Larissa Pemberton


----------

